# excited



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

anyone excited about turkey hunting this year, anyone start scoutin yet? Im goin out next week.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't wait. I haven't actually went to my spots but I have been going over plans for opening day. I hope I get drawn.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

This year will be the first year in three years that I've gotten to really get out and hunt, I'm very excited. I'm going to start scouting as soon as I get the chance, hopefully in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!!!!!! I'm going scouting this next week and really looking forward to opening weekend April 15. That's because this year I'll be taking my 9 yr old granddaughter with me to see how it's done. I'll get to introduce her to our spring life. Took her on HER first deer hunt last fall, didn't get one but she is looking forward to the next chance.
:beer: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm in NY and our season runs may 1 thru 31. starting to see birds around it was a really open winter so it should be a real good saason. less snow = longer beards. hopefully the coyotes din't hurt them much over the winter. we have no draw just purchase a permit and shoot two toms. bought my new calls and breaking them in already.
Good luck to all


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Going out to ask permission on land this weekend......I can't wait....love the spring


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

can't wait man turkey hunting rules and were going to film like every hunt this year!


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

How are the numbers this year? I know around here seeing turkeys is kind of rare, but I have seen more here in the last week than i have the rest of my life, so the population is going up around here.


----------

